# Simplex Auction ends tomorrow



## Connor (Sep 15, 2018)

I know a few people are looking for a Simplex Project Bike. It’s on reserve though...
-Connor

https://baskenauctions.hibid.com/lot/43653597/1951-simplex-servi-cycle?cpage=2


----------

